# i need a modder



## gianetics (Apr 28, 2014)

so i realized what my grail light it (not quite but so close). i need a modder whos good with electronic switches. i want to put a mokkadrv http://drjones.dyndns.info/ into a novatac host or anything similar. i would like to have 2 of these made. i tried ripping a novatac apart and its no easy task. it doesnt necessarily need to be a novatac but i figure with the spring inside for the switch contact it would be the easiest to wire. any host would work i just want a rear switch. this might sound dumb but could you add a boost chip ie use AA/14500 (this would be my grail light)


----------



## archimedes (Apr 28, 2014)

Might want to PM either *think2x* or eMail *vinhnguyen54* to discuss ....


----------



## gianetics (Apr 29, 2014)

thanks, i tried vinh already he hasnt don that mod before ill try think.


----------

